# A mãe morreu de fome



## thomzinho

Oi, é a minha primeira vez aqui e tenho um preguntinha sobre a traducao duma frase ao inglés.

A frase é

"A mae morreu de fome quando nao pode mais trepar com home. O fio nem ai..."

Qualquier ajuda seria muito boa.

Obrigado

Thomzinho


----------



## Vanda

thomzinho said:


> Oi, é a minha primeira vez aqui e tenho um preguntinha sobre a traducao duma frase ao inglés.
> 
> A frase é
> 
> "A mae morreu de fome quando nao pode mais trepar com home. O fio nem ai..."
> 
> Qualquier ajuda seria muito boa.
> 
> Obrigado
> 
> Thomzinho


 
Hi Thomzinho. Welcome! 

It goes like:
The mother died of hunger when she couldn't get laid (anymore). The son couldn't care the least.....


----------



## thomzinho

Muito obrigado Vanda, voce me ajudou muito...

Até já.


----------



## gingerbread

Essa frase e tao, como dizer, informal, ou ha outra maneira para a traduzir sem usar "get laid?". Ou esta a intentar dizer que ela era mais ou menos uma puta e quando deixo ser atrativo nao tinha maneira para cobrar dinheiro.  
Pensam que podia por o seguiente:   
The mother died of hunger when she became unatracitve to the oppostie sex. 
Ou e demasiado formal comparado com o original em portuguese.
obrigado


----------



## Vanda

You can say that if you want so, but the original sentence is almost vulgar, not only that, but it is not written in gramatical Portuguese at all. So if you want to keep the original idea, it is better to translate it to a very informal or even vulgar English. 

_nao pode mais trepar com home_
_trepar (vulgar, chulo) - ter relações sexuais; copular_
_home = homem_
_fio = filho_


----------



## gingerbread

Obrigado vanda. tenho de fazer uma traducao do mesmo texto para a universidade. Vou usar uma palabra vulgar entao na traducao. 
obrigado


----------



## daemonixster

desculpa, mas por que vocês não escrevem simplesmente "the mother died of hunger when she couldn't fuck the man"?


----------



## gingerbread

O problem para mim e que "fuck" e uma palavra muito forte e to get laid nao usamos em escocia mas em nao e uma palavra muito vulgar como fuck. Entao estava procurar outra maneira de a dizer sem usar _to get laid_ ou _fuck_.


----------



## Joca

thomzinho said:


> Oi, é a minha primeira vez aqui e tenho um preguntinha sobre a traducao duma frase ao inglés.
> 
> A frase é
> 
> "A mae morreu de fome quando nao pode mais trepar com home. O fio nem ai..."
> 
> Qualquier ajuda seria muito boa.
> 
> Obrigado
> 
> Thomzinho


 
My two cents.

A very strange sentence. You don't give us more context, so I can only guess that she was probably a prostitute and when she was no longer able to have clients, she stopped making money. But I find it too unrealistic to say that she died of hunger. Maybe she no longer had enough to live on, but starve to death? That sounds too strong, anyway. 
Maybe the sentence is figurative. Probably she didn't really die, but became very needy, poor, that is, not having enough to eat. 

My attempt:

The woman first knew what an empty (or: hungry) belly meant when she no longer was able to fuck the guys. Her son, though, didn't care a straw about it. 

JC


----------



## gingerbread

It comes from a Jorge Amado novel. it is a conversation between workers on the cacau platantions in Brazil. The text goes like this:
--Caim deve ser avô de Mané Fajelo.
--Nada. A avó de Mané Frajelo era rapariga no Pontal.
--Você sabe, Honório?
--Sei. A mãe morreu de fome quando não pôde mais trepar com home. O fio nem ai...
--Miserave.
--Mas ele tinha vergonha da mãe.
--Mãe dele...


----------



## Vanda

As I suspected... well, he does mean vulgar. Jorge Amado's characters (most) are like that. The sayings are  really meant to be vulgar, no flowery, polite conversation. Just raw. If you give another tone, it isn't J Amado anymore.


----------



## spielenschach

To lay – to get sexual intercourse
Dish= woman as sexual object: mulherão, peixão, gostosona, boa, comível, boazuda, bucetuda, chuchu, enxuta, máquina, material, potranca, quartau, tabacuda, tesouro, uva, violão
_Sin_. Bait, cold biscuit, dange broad, pinup girl, sexy, shafts, sweater girl, trade, wolfess.


----------



## gingerbread

Obrigado todos.
Entao vou usar algum frase forte e explicito. So e estrnaho escrever palavras assim num texto para o meu professor.


----------



## Vanda

Se o professor pediu um texto de J Amado, ele(a) deve conhecer o estilo e palavreado dele. Caso você fique na dúvida das intenções do professor, sempre pode colocar uma nota dizendo que você está respeitando o texto original. 
Agora, minha opinião: ou vocês devem estar num nível avançado da língua ou o professor deve ter explicado/dado contexto, para pedir um texto que foge da norma acessível a um aprendiz duma língua: regionalismo, gírias, etc.


----------



## daemonixster

gingerbread said:


> O problem para mim e que "fuck" e uma palavra muito forte e to get laid nao usamos em escocia mas em nao e uma palavra muito vulgar como fuck. Entao estava procurar outra maneira de a dizer sem usar _to get laid_ ou _fuck_.


 
Mas trepar é vulgar. Mesmo que seja um trabalho acadêmico. Se o professor pediu tal texto, deve estar ciente de seu conteúdo.  

ps. não gosto do jorge amado.


----------



## Maria Maya

Gostaria de adicionar uma coisa, se vocês me permitirem, que a Vanda deixou implícito: mais do que usar palavrões na frase (que o Jorge Amado também usa), acho que o principal é que as pessoas falam frases curtas, sem meios-termos, de vocabulário pobre e sem compromisso com a gramática, porque são pessoas com pouca instrução.


----------



## Archimec

Permito-me uma observação pessoal, um pouco á margem da intenção do 'posting' inicial.
Suponho que, para um leitor português, a expressão "trepar com home', embora facilmente compreendida e tida como pitoresca, não tem o mesmo impacto do que para um leitor brasileiro. A mesma ideia, sem usar palavras muito cruas, seria por exemplo,"quando já não havia homem que se pusesse nela".


----------



## Bahiano

Vanda said:


> It goes like:
> The mother died of hunger when she couldn't get laid (anymore). The son couldn't care the least.....


Licença...
eu nunca traduzia "morreu de fome" como "died of hunger" or even "starve to death".
Eu dizia "she was very hungry" or " she suffered from hunger".
Em Português você pode morrer de fome, de vergonha, de rir, etc., portanto, você sempre vai sobreviver...


----------



## Vanda

Contexto é sempre contexto. Estamos falando de romances de J Amado e quando ele diz que a mulher "da vida" morreu pois não dava para "trabalhar" mais, pode saber que ele quis dizer que morreu mesmo.


----------

